# just crap..



## creature (May 18, 2016)

the van needs work, ***TODAY***..the water pump has finally shit it, & largely because of my own damn fault.

but.. i am hogging..

so i'm on this thread..


----------



## creature (May 18, 2016)

Van needs work..
It has a 2 part harmonic balancer, & i changed the outside part..

right before leaving for the Library, the outer part decided to give way... the outer part is actually a pulley with a rubber disk center.. i didn't catch that it was broken, since it only made a noise at low RPMs, & the vibration seemed to be coming hardest out of the power steering unit (???)..
at high RPMs she was fine, but down in the desert she started overheating.. enough to make my head scratch, but i wasn't too worried, at first.. i put some Bars Leak in & it was ok.. i knew it was temporary, but.. been driving it too hard.. i replaced the harmonic balancer *pulley*, but it may be the actual HB that's out.. 
going to do the water pump & replace my driver's side rotor (did the right side in santa cruz), & see how she sounds.. if she'll get me to WA state, fine.. depends on how she sounds, after the fact..
fuck.. i'm tempted to drive out & get Matt.. 

tempted..

*very* fucking tempted..

ND has some interesting promises, other than work..
long term storage of goods, long time work base, a place to park & possibly to house up whenever i need it..
remember that 10K i was fucking owed?

i will call that fucking favor in..

happily ; )

anyways..

the main thing is the condition of the rig, or the acquisition of a new one.

if i make the jambo, i may do a hands on auto repair workshop, or i may wind up cooking for 10 hours a day ; )

we'll see : )


----------



## autumn (May 18, 2016)

Damn man that fucking sucks. Do you need any help with money for parts? I've got your back 100% since you had mine


----------



## creature (May 18, 2016)

no problems here, Zim, but thanks : )


----------



## bystander (May 18, 2016)

I've accepted machines are their own beast...not to be tamed or questioned & will always fuckin' break when _it _is ready to fuckin' break.

Not surprised though new shit is clunkin' out soon after one repair.

Domino effect I'll blame. Bad part wears heavy on good part, bad part replaced- new part wears heavy on now tired good part.

Good luck man, hopefully parts aren't expensive & hardware removes with ease.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 19, 2016)

That sucks dude! hopefully the parts arn't pricey, last time I replaced a water pump it was like 80 bucks I think. Don't forget to scrap away the sealant really good, my buddy didn't and his leaked..


----------



## creature (May 20, 2016)

8Ball said:


> Domino effect I'll blame





CheezusCrust said:


> Don't forget to scrap away the sealant really good, my buddy didn't and his leaked..



Yah.. but.... seems ok..

the domino effect is worst, of course, when you let stuff go..

being fucking lazy ass anarchists, well..

you get what you live for, right?


Mr. Crust, yeah.. cleaned the surfaces as best as I could..
Another friend on here, Mr. Kim Fucking Chee told me something similar..

multiple cleaners, scrape that shit, super fine grit to clear the last of it, treat both sides & bolt down like hell..

i fucking *HATE* post 70's american automotive engineering..

this should have been a 4 or 5 hour shade-tree fix, **MAX**

fucking GMC & Chevy, mid fucking 80's to fucking now..

'middle management'..

"you **need** us.. we can tell you where stuff is fucked up.. & even though we don't get our hands dirty??
we can tell you how to unfuck what is fucked up, so *we* can fuck it more, ***BUT*** you get more money, because unfucking *our* fuck-ups means the poor bastards that bought our fucking vehicles can't fucking fix it, unless they want to do a godamned one person Eagle Spirit Rain Dance!!"

now.. i do not mean a *real* Eagle Spirit Dance..
i just mean that.. instead of something which has meaning?
the fucking automotive-middle-management-"quote unquote fucking ha ha ha fucking quote unquote fucking "engineers" unquote" fucking fucking fucking FUCKING unquote not deserving of fucking living scum that fuck shit up for people who just want to be fucking honest enough to work fucking *FAIRLY* ..

OH CHRIST..

i rant..

fuck GMC & chevy..

fuck 'em.

i love my bitch, but she is like a child whose parents have made a deal with satan, if she will just piss liquid gold, when she is sick..


Christ..

so.. 4 or 5 hours & a few bolts which are, in fact, not evilly place, not insanely placed, but just fucking STUPIDLY placed (unless evil protects itself by claiming mere stupidity).

it turns into a 10 hour job..

but it's ok..

it's fucking done.


----------



## kecleon (May 20, 2016)

Glad you got it sorted. 

I just changed my waterpump and cam timing belt was a complete nightmare too, thought it'd be 3 hours was about 10 as well. Lucky it wasn't broken but planned maintenance so I had everything I needed an instructions at hand but hell I wont want to do that again ever.

Agreed on the newer the car the more you find yourself saying why the fuck did they do that or put that there!???, No free space to work in and having to remove a million things before even getting to what you want to get at. An you need specially made or at least cleverly adapted tools just to reach things you can't even see. Compare that to a 2cv you could completely take apart with the small tool kit included with every one.

Motorbikes much more enjoyable to wrench on - like old cars, but dogs an other people mean it's not happening for now.


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 22, 2016)

it's a crap!


----------



## ghostjohny (Sep 18, 2016)

hope it is fixed soon!


----------



## creature (Sep 18, 2016)

O, she's done, Mr. Ghost..

well done.. not quite laid out like steaks on the fire, but..

more like jerky, drying in the Desert..



charmander said:


> And you need specially made or at least cleverly adapted tools just to reach things you can't even see.



seems you've been there & done *that* Mistah Charmander...

but she's good.. & always, Always, always worth whatever blood, money, pain & grief it takes to fix Her..

Always..

like, fucking *Always*....


----------



## creature (Sep 18, 2016)

unless she finds her Molrtality...

but Jesus..

She has been Fucking Amazing...


----------



## creature (Sep 18, 2016)

zim said:


> Damn man that fucking sucks. Do you need any help with money for parts? I've got your back 100% since you had mine



Zim, you hardcore..

any possibilities for the Jambo??

You & i, mofo, will def sail, Someday,

& the Sweet Valkyrie that Freya has sent us,
Shall point the Waywards of our Helm..

We cannot Die..

we can only Become...


----------



## ghostjohny (Sep 18, 2016)

i am a big fan of jerky, it preserves what otherwise might be lost into almost timeless deliciousness :]


----------

